# Orchids and Plants Show at Herdecke



## Hakone (May 31, 2015)

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/pflanzenmarkt-herdecke-mai-2015/


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2015)

thanks for sharing. I will have to look tomorrow as I am passing out.


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2015)

Awesome photos - i love the bonsais. I need to give those a try one day.

Thanks


----------

